

Should Apple Buy Tesla? - kunle
http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/28/technology/innovation/apple-tesla/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
breckinloggins
Apple wins by gaining a new figurehead. Tesla wins by gaining access to
capital and Apple's talent. Except...

\- Apple already has a charismatic figurehead. They could put Ive in that role
if he wanted it.

\- Tesla seems to be doing quite well with the capital and talent they already
have.

It's also not as if Tesla needs Apple's brand name; "Tesla" already means
"innovative car company" to a growing percentage of the population.

I'll admit it: part of me would be giddy if this actually happened, but it's
the kind of giddiness that I'd experience when Marvel and DC announce a
crossover movie. It's a nerd-out moment, but then when I think about it
critically, I can't see how this would help either company.

Tesla could arguably "need" Apple, but it really doesn't and Apple certainly
doesn't need Tesla.

So if someone on here could play the devil's advocate and explain to us how
this could be the most wonderful thing since sliced bread, I'd love to hear
it. But for now, I'm going to chalk up my momentary giddiness to the
irrational fanboy in me and just leave it at that.

------
capkutay
With all that cash, apple should buy something..I thought it was idiotic that
they didn't buy waze. It would've been the second wind their maps app needed.
They seem to be totally aloof to the fact that most of their in-house software
is considered awful.

Edit: I know Tim Cook mentioned that they make an acquisition every 6 weeks,
but they're never high profile acquisitions that would show the market they
are trying to change the game.

------
kunle
For years I've thought this was the ultimate troll headline. And now someone
actually wrote it.

------
de_dave
I think Betteridge's law of headlines applies here...

------
stealthlogic
Really? No.

------
moisadoru
no no no

~~~
Nerdfest
Oh come on. Who wouldn't look forward to proprietary charging connectors, and
only being allowed to buy electricity from Apple? At least it would be a
little more apparent to most people how unacceptable that is.

------
ocfx
As if Tesla would sell to Apple.

